# Slide release issue.



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have an agency issued 239 that was issued new earlier this year. I turned in my older model 239 since the new one had night sights. I put a set of Hogue rubber grips on it that I had on the old one. I had to really finagle the thing on around the de-cocker as I believe there was a slight design change. I did not fire it with the standard grips. I am having an issue that after the last round fired, the slide does not lock back. I noticed that my thumb was just touching the slide release lever. I figured that it must be applying some pressure on the rubber grip causing it to engage after the last round, letting the slide go home. I used the same grip on the older 239 and didn't have this problem. I cut away some of the grip behind the slide release to give it space, but it did not solve the problem. Before I take the rubber grips off and put the plastic ones back on to see if they are still the problem, has anyone heard of this being an issue on newer 239s?


----------



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Update*

After putting the old plastic grips back on and trying another officer's older 239, I found that it is not the Hogue grips but the design of the SIG. Any slight bit of pressure on the slide release with the thumb will prevent the slide from locking back after the the last round. Unfortunately, the best grip for me runs the thumb right along there.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Respectfully, that's your problem, not Sigs. Wile I sympathize with your problem, this is not a design flaw.


----------



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> Respectfully, that's your problem, not Sigs. Wile I sympathize with your problem, this is not a design flaw.


Did not say it was a design flaw, just the design. The design of the slide release doesn't fit me personally, but there is nothing wrong with the SIGs.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Copy


----------

